# Review of My New Gaming PC based on nvidia nforce 780i SLi chipset (Will be Updated).



## rockthegod (Feb 7, 2008)

This review will specifically focus on the nforce 780i chipset based motherboard.

For the past few months, I have trying quite hard to build a perfect medium-high end gaming PC which can play all the modern games and games which are going to come out within the next 6 months or so at their highest settings.  I have been experimenting with various hardware parts which I thought would suit my needs. 

*The idea which I had of my kind of gaming PC composed of the following traits:*

1) Ultimate Stability (won’t tolerate unstable hardware).
2) A very good level of performance if not of ultimate enthusiast level.
3) The best-bang-for-the-buck for that kind of performance. 
4) Ample scope for future upgrades.

*Critique of my hardware choices based on the above-mentioned points:*

1) I should have opted for Intel X38/X48 for stability, upgradeability (DDR3 support) but instead I went for the nVidia based nforce chipsets for Intel processors mainly because their support for SLi. 
2) After much consideration, I thought that cheap DDR3 is quite far away and I can sacrifice that feature for faster DDR2 speeds (1066 and above).
3) After using Asus Striker Extreme (nforce 680i) for a few months, I was dissatisfied because of unstable hardware and decided to return that for the newer nforce 780i based chipsets.  I decided not to wait for nforce 790 chipsets featuring DDR3 support.
4) I had only $1700-$1800 to spare for a gaming rig.

*My current gaming rig: (Total Cost:  Approx $1760 i.e. < Rs 70,000) *

1) eVGA nforce 780i SLi 132-CK-NF78-A1 motherboard. ($259)
2) Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.4 GHz, 8 MB L2 Cache G0 SLACR OC’d to 3.0 GHz (333x9). ($270)
3) 2x1 GB OCZ DDR2 1066 MHz SLi ready Dual Channel RAM @ 5/5/5/15/2T settings. ($99)
4) eVGA Geforce 8800 GT 512 MB Superclocked Edition @ 650/1900 eff/1620 settings . (2 nos in SLi) ($459)
5) Antec 900 Gaming Case. ($115)
6) Artic Cooling Freezer Pro 7. ($30)
7) PC Power & Cooling 750W Quad Silencer PSU Black SLi edition. ($169)
8 ) 320 GB Western Digital Cavair 7200 rpm SATA II HDD. (Will add another one later). ($89)
9) Samsung 20X DVD-Rewritable Drive SATA Lightscribe. ($30)
10) Viewsonic VX1940 2ms 19” 1680x1050 DVI LCD. ($209)

*Pictures* (Click on Thumbnails for bigger ones .. sorry guys for the quality.. its taken with a phone.. and I'm moving in a new apartment so please just excuse the shabbiness)

*img81.imageshack.us/img81/7185/imag0003ub6.th.jpg *img352.imageshack.us/img352/7342/imag0004ac4.th.jpg *img215.imageshack.us/img215/1893/imag0005ql5.th.jpg *img81.imageshack.us/img81/8306/imag0006vv6.th.jpg *img215.imageshack.us/img215/548/imag0010ts3.th.jpg


*eVGA nforce 780i SLi 132-CK-NF78-A1 motherboard Specs:*

1) Based on NVIDIA nForce 780i SLI Chipset.

2) Supports Intel Core 2 Extreme, Intel Core 2 Quad, Intel Core 2 Duo, Pentium EE, and Pentium processors Front Side Bus 1066/1333 Mhz Front Side Bus Memory 4 x 240-pin DIMM sockets.

3) Dual Channel DDR2 Maximum of 8GB of DDR2 533/667/800/1200MHz SLI-Ready memory. 

4) Key Features:  NVIDIA® SLI™ Technology.NVIDIA Native Gigabit Ethernet. Third PCI-Express Expansion Slot Other Features NVIDIA RAID. NVIDIA StreamThru Data Transport System. Unified Driver Architecture (UDA). NVIDIA nTune Performance Application. USB 2.0. NVIDIA Firewall Technology. NVIDIA nForce Networking.  NVIDIA ForceWare Unified Software Environment (USE). Serial ATA.

5) Expansion Slots: 3 x PCIe x16, 2 x PCIe x1, 2 x PCI 2 x 32-bit PCI, support for PCI 2.1.

6) Storage I/O:  1 x UltraDMA133; 6 x Serial ATA 300MB/sec with support for RAID 0, RAID1, RAID 0+1; 1 x Floppy disk drive connector.

7) Integrated Peripherals:  7.1 Channel, Azalia (HDA) 2 x 10/100/1000 Multi I/O 1 x PS2 Keyboard 1 x PS2 Mouse; 1 x Serial Ports; 10 x USB2.0 ports (6 external + 4 internal headers); Audio connector (Line-in, Line-out, MIC).


*System Settings Picture*

*img81.imageshack.us/img81/9262/detailsim9.th.jpg


*Personal Analysis and Comments on the motherboard.*

1) Enthusiast Level Motherboard at a lower price.

2) Mine came with the newer BIOS (21 Jan 2008 ) already installed and the system was rock solid stable. Not a single crash at default settings of operation. Blazing fast boot up.

3) BIOS had numerous options and tweaks targeted for both novice and expert overclockers.

4) Overclocking is a charm on this motherboard. It feels like that even an ultimate n00b can overclock on this mothertboard like an expert.  The AUTO settings are intelligent and intuitive.

5) I overclocked my G0 stepping Q6600 up to 3.6 GHz (400x9) easily, but it seems that the system is only stable at Vcore 1.45V @ 3.6 GHz and I didn’t have the means for effective cooling for such temperatures. After lots of trial and error, I decided to keep my system at 3.0 GHz (333x9) as it requires only 1.33V Vcore to be fully stable, load temperatures were below 50 degrees and I was able to run my memory linked to FSB at 5:4 QDR : DDR (1333:1066). (I usually don’t prefer to run memory in unlinked mode). 

6) Memory overclocking was easy as my OCZ memory was already EPP/SLi ready. The motherboard was able to detect the EXPERT settings for EPP compliance and the memory easily OC’d to 1200 MHz, which was alright if I was running my CPU FSB at 400 MHz (3.2 or 3.6 GHz) as it was easier to link 1600 and 1200 (4:3). But since I was running at 333 MHz CPU FSB  @ 3.0 GHz, I decided to go for the default RAM speeds/settings.

7) The onboard features are excellent and all the latest updates installed fine on both WinXP/Vista 32 bit.

8 ) There is an onboard LCD to monitor errors/faults and  troubleshooting but I didn’t face any.

9) Onboard audio AZALIA (8 Channel Realtek ALC888 HD) was quite good. I am using 5.1 Channel Tritton headphones with it and gaming is a bliss. 

10) The motherboard comes bundled with a plethora of connectors and extensions that you will ever need. 

11) Though I feel that the space is not properly utilized. If you use triple SLi, you won’t have access to the PCI slots as well as the PCI/E 1x slot.

12) There are plenty of sensors and monitors on-board to keep track of any faults that might ocuur.

13) Didn’t test RAID setup now. If I do sometime later, I will let you all know about my experience.

14) Except for the DDR3 support, it is quite future proof (Supports 45 nm Yorkfields upto 1600 MHz FSB and supports tri-SLi).

15) Overall this is one hell of an excellent motherboard from eVGA and is highly recommended for all enthusiasts and passionate overclockers out there.



*Detailed Benchmarks*

One thing to note about the benchmarks is that I have updated my system withal the latest windows and hardware driver updates. All forms of normal background services are running including Audio and NOD32/Firewall.  I decided to benchmark under these conditions because the system is supposed to perform under these conditions, so the benchmark results will be quite true to what a normal user would see.


*Under Windows XP 32 bit with SP2 and all latest updates installed (Driver: nforce 9.46/forceware 169.28 ) *

*3DMark06 * 

Score:  16481 @ HQ/1280x1024

*img81.imageshack.us/img81/9587/3dmark06ew4.th.jpg


*Colin McRae DiRT v1.2*

Settings: 1680x1050 Ultra Settings at 4X AA
FRAPS Benchmark: 
Min: 45
Max: 76
Avg: 66.183

*img227.imageshack.us/img227/5295/dirt2008020614161381vq5.th.jpg 


*Unreal Tournament 3 v1.1: *

Settings: 1680x1050 Highest Settings 
UT3 Benchmarking Tool (guru3D): ctf_Coret 
FPS Avg: 99.77

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/2426/ut3tx3.th.jpg *img225.imageshack.us/img225/5348/ut32008020614035217ik2.th.jpg 


*Call of Duty 4 v1.4*

Settings: 1680x1050 Highest Settings 
FRAPS Benchmark: 
Min: 83
Max: 231
Avg: 153.517

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/4923/iw3sp2008020614202225zm0.th.jpg



*Under Windows Vista Ultimate 32 bit with all latest updates installed (Driver: nforce 9.46/forceware 169.32) *

*Vista Performance Score: * 5.4

*img86.imageshack.us/img86/6389/vistascorewg7.th.jpg 


*CRYSIS v1.1 Directx10*

Crysis Benchmarking Tool v1.05 (guru3D):
GPU Stress Test

Very High Settings @ 1024x768: Avg. FPS 40.32
Very High Settings @1680x1050: Avg. FPS 27.13

*img88.imageshack.us/img88/2052/crysisbenchmarkresults1ek2.th.jpg *img227.imageshack.us/img227/1601/crysisbenchmarkresults1ej6.th.jpg


*BioShock v1.1 Directx10*

Settings: 1680x1050 Highest Settings 
FRAPS Benchmark: 
Min: 60
Max: 150
Avg: 81.967

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/9443/bioshock200802062021532ow7.th.jpg


----------



## ramsingh (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Review of My New Gaming PC based on nvidia nforce 780i SLi chipset (Will be Updat*

plz post d prices of ur components..


----------



## rockthegod (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Review of My New Gaming PC based on nvidia nforce 780i SLi chipset (Will be Updat*

OK, there you go. Updated the list in the post with prices in USD. All prices include mail-in-rebates.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Review of My New Gaming PC based on nvidia nforce 780i SLi chipset (Will be Updat*

So the full system comes from abroad ?? How much tax or any other fee you were asked to pay at customs ??

What about After sales ??

Will it be possible for you to compare the board with 680i SLI ??

and nice review 



> After lots of trial and error, I decided to keep my system at 3.0 GHz (333x9) as it requires only 1.33V Vcore to be fully stable, load temperatures were below 50 degrees and I was able to run my memory linked to FSB at 5:4 QDR : DDR (1333:1066). (I usually don’t prefer to run memory in unlinked mode).



how about Bus : QDR @ 1:1 at linked mode ??


----------



## rockthegod (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Review of My New Gaming PC based on nvidia nforce 780i SLi chipset (Will be Updat*

Thanx Choto_Cheeta. 

I am living in US for now but I have return back to India at least twice a year.  So before moving back to India completely around 4 years from now, I will take back this PC part-by-part then  .... at least it will save customs....  I will add some data about my Asus Striker Extreme, which I had with me until recently, but it was crashing quite often. Harvik pointed out that it might have been due to my Antec TruPower Quattro PSU. So decided to return the system altogether and get a new one. 

Anyways, back than my Q6600 was running at 3.2 GHz (400x8 ) with an 800 MHz Corsair DDR2. I think there is not much of a performance improvement over that 680i config. As far as I remember CRYSIS is running at nearly the same performance. The only difference is that this new one didn't face a single crash till now and boy, overclocking is as easy as a cake on this mobo. 



Choto Cheeta said:


> how about Bus : QDR @ 1:1 at linked mode ??



Do you mean 2.4@1066:1066 DDR ??? yeah thtz default. It was workin fine.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Review of My New Gaming PC based on nvidia nforce 780i SLi chipset (Will be Updat*

Forgot to add, excelent Configuration... Dream PC I would have to say 



> Do you mean 2.4@1066:1066 DDR ??? yeah thtz default. It was workin fine.



333x4 = 1333 is the CPU FSB... so with 1:1 the RAMs should also run at 1333 MHz FSB  so did u try out that ?? RAMs are gr8 so they should handle the 1:1 real fine


----------



## rockthegod (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Review of My New Gaming PC based on nvidia nforce 780i SLi chipset (Will be Updat*



Choto Cheeta said:


> 333x4 = 1333 is the CPU FSB... so with 1:1 the RAMs should also run at 1333 MHz FSB. So did u try out that ?? RAMs are gr8 so they should handle the 1:1 real fine



Gosh..I was thinkin the other way round. Well, I had thought of 1333 earlier at 1:1. But didn't dare to OC RAM to 1333 from 1066 ....  Well, I did OC them to 1200 MHz... But I am quite not sure of this as this RAM modules are not quite like those of OCZ Reaper HPC with special heatsinks.  These are SLi-ready RAM but these are cheaper.... and I think they would also not sustain the great timings and stability at 1333...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Review of My New Gaming PC based on nvidia nforce 780i SLi chipset (Will be Updat*

1:1 should offer the best performane... if possible the lower the FSB bump up the multiple of the CPU  see if that helps


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Review of My New Gaming PC based on nvidia nforce 780i SLi chipset (Will be Updat*



rockthegod said:


> For the past few months, I have trying quite hard to build a perfect medium-high end gaming PC which can play all the modern games and games which are going to come out within the next 6 months or so at their highest settings. I have been experimenting with various hardware parts which I thought would suit my needs.


 
You spend that much money on a computer so that u can play all games for the next *6 months.*  that's it????


----------



## rockthegod (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Review of My New Gaming PC based on nvidia nforce 780i SLi chipset (Will be Updat*



gx_saurav said:


> You spend that much money on a computer so that u can play all games for the next *6 months.*  that's it????



Sounds pathetic.. isn't it. Well, thtz true for us PC gamers.... PC hardware gets outdated and obsolete fast,, and faster when PC games are taken into account. Well, here it is... my "dream" PC (dreamin for the past 12 years at least) in its real avatar..  .. only that it is already backdated considering the hardware thatz already there in the market.... 

To speak the truth, I have been considering seriously to buy a gaming console/HDTV combo. That would have been more practical, but needed a desktop for normal use and not in a mood to spend > 1000$ for a good HDTV.


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Review of My New Gaming PC based on nvidia nforce 780i SLi chipset (Will be Updat*

Excellent Review.
The 680i based chipsets heat a lot,what chipset temps are you getting.
When buying newer hardware i always have a hitch since newer hardware sometimes has stability issues,for example many people who bought the new 8800GT were having issues but yet i bought it.Though i had no issues in XP but in crysis DirectX 10 the PC just froze at menu,this was corrected after i installed the 171.16 drivers.
Your review really helps a lot as it seems this motherboard has no issues.But i am not going for the 780i chipset because i have already spent a lot and ASUS has stated that they will release a bios update for their 6xxi chipset motherboards for proper penryn support including quad core,expecting the bios anytime soon.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Review of My New Gaming PC based on nvidia nforce 780i SLi chipset (Will be Updat*



rockthegod said:


> To speak the truth, I have been considering seriously to buy a gaming console/HDTV combo. That would have been more practical, but needed a desktop for normal use and not in a mood to spend > 1000$ for a good HDTV.


 
Well, My advice would have been a Dell Inspiron 1525 or Apple Macbook (depending on which OS you prefer) & an XBOX 360 along with a 25" LG/Samsung HDTV. They don't cost $1000 yaar


----------



## rockthegod (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Review of My New Gaming PC based on nvidia nforce 780i SLi chipset (Will be Updat*



Harvik780 said:


> Excellent Review.
> The 680i based chipsets heat a lot,what chipset temps are you getting.



Thanx Harvik.  After running for an hour, MCP temperature is at 44 degrees and board temp at 27 degrees. Checked in BIOS System monitor.

Asus Striker Extreme was a good board but I didn't update the BIOS (Would have voided my return warranty).. I am sure with the updated BIOS, its stable.



gx_saurav said:


> Well, My advice would have been a Dell Inspiron 1525 or Apple Macbook (depending on which OS you prefer) & an XBOX 360 along with a 25" LG/Samsung HDTV. They don't cost $1000 yaar



Well, I am not a TV expert, but do those lower end TVs support native 720p/1080p res?? Don't u need a TV capable of 720p/1080p HD over HDMI for full utilization of X360/PS3 visuals ??


----------



## Pathik (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Review of My New Gaming PC based on nvidia nforce 780i SLi chipset (Will be Updat*

Yea fsb:qdr 1:1 will be damn good.. Try pushing ur ram to 1200mhz and keep ur fsb at 300*9 = 2.7ghz too. If u dont need that much proccy power. It ll also be better 4 long runs.. Btw awesome review.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Review of My New Gaming PC based on nvidia nforce 780i SLi chipset (Will be Updat*



rockthegod said:


> Well, I am not a TV expert, but do those lower end TVs support native 720p/1080p res?? Don't u need a TV capable of 720p/1080p HD over HDMI for full utilization of X360/PS3 visuals ??


 
Those are not "lower" end, they are just low in screen size. The Samsung HDTV I saw here in E-zone had native support for 720p & was 25" Widescreen. Don't know about interface, but the representative said "XBOX will run fine on it". Check on Samsung site if u want.


----------



## Akshay (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Review of My New Gaming PC based on nvidia nforce 780i SLi chipset (Will be Updat*

Nice review.. U seem to be getting gud fps wit crysis.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Review of My New Gaming PC based on nvidia nforce 780i SLi chipset (Will be Updat*

Good review


----------

